# Used some steel this weekend.



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 16, 2017)

I got a piece of 52100 in the other day to try it out. as I read some on heat treating and tempering it, 1545-1615 degrees Fahrenheit for 5 minutes, then oil quenched in 130 degree oil. After 30 minutes I started tempering it @300 degrees for 2 hours let it cool to room temp then another 2 hours @ 300 ... when it was finished i fashioned the handles out of some Sambar deer antler and Black Walnut. I drilled out the Sambar to fit super snug...so I had to Hammer it down onto the tang....I was hitting it so hard that 3/4" of the blade was buried into the plywood on my table!....I thought Sheesh...ruined after all that work...nope....it didn't bend chip or anything. I must have gotten it right! I flat ground the blade and then did some convexing about 3/16' up from blade edge.....this thing will slice a telephone book page like it is nothing just glides though it. The pommell is a combo of Damascus and Sambar antler. OAL is 8-1/2" with (right now) 4" blade edge but I am going to cut a choil about 3/8" diam. into it taking the blade edge to 3-5/8". did some carving on the handle....using the dremel and the air carver and then stippled around the handle.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 16, 2017)

Very cool Pappy! Nice looking knife. 52100 is one of my favorite steels. Takes one hell of an edge !


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 16, 2017)

I tell ya you could gut a tank with this blade. Amazed me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 16, 2017)

Too cool! I really like the handle carving and texture.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 16, 2017)

Very nice work Pappy! 52100 alloy steel is one of my favorite non-stainless steels, also. You can forge it but it is not as easy as most of the other non-stainless steels.


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Totally awesome handle! Such utter creativity! Quality to the max! Chuck


----------



## Tony (Jul 17, 2017)

Pappy, I don't know a thing about steel, but that is one of the sexiest knives I've ever seen. Beautiful handle! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 17, 2017)

Amen to what Tony says!!! Very nice Jack

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 18, 2017)

Danged - that is one cool knife!


----------



## Sidecar (Jul 19, 2017)

Now that's a neat knife !


----------



## milkbaby (Jul 27, 2017)

Those are super nice!!! How do you texture the walnut like that? Also, what kind of finish do you use to get that gloss?

Also, do you use a nice camera to take your knife photos? I just have my phone camera and am struggling to take nice photos of my knives. The photos don't ever come close to showing how nice the knives look in person. If you'd be willing to share any tips, I'd much appreciate it! Thanks! :)


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 29, 2017)

thank you for the kind words.....in order to put the texture in wood items I make I use my PowerCarver rated at 400,000 rpm,it is air operated and with my assortment of bits I can carve just about anything, from glass to steel to wood....on this knife I wanted to out line the curvature of the handle, then fill it in with some stippling. On the finish it is a combination of three things, CA Glue to seal it...Myland's Friction polish to have a bonding coat and then Krylons Tripple coat in high gloss. All three go well together and create a water resistant finish. I use a Canon Power Shot SX130IS for my camera shots. It is capable of 12.1 mega pixels and has the video camera also in HD. I got it from my wife for Valentine's Day years back and today you can pick one up for less then 100 bucks new or in very good condition.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Aug 2, 2017)

Wow. That has to be one of my favorite handles that I have seen!


----------



## Fsyxxx (Aug 3, 2017)

Ok pappy.. I gotta ask, that one for sale?


----------

